# Don't be that guy



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

I have a lot of time to think on my solo rides and it occurred to me that over the years I've learned a lot of things the hard way. Some were riding tips (no underwear under the lycra? OH yeah, that IS better!), some were just lessons you learn by being a guy surrounded by good guy friends. (Dude, who stole my f-ing leftover Chinese!?)

Thought it might be fun and useful to start a "don't be that guy" thread (thank you Jeremy Piven). *The only thing I ask is that we keep it light.* No need to get all wound up and start an argument defending your honor. Lets all chill out and have a few laughs at our own expense.

So, what "don't be that guy" have you seen or done?

I saw a guy pop the lid off the complementary ice-water bucket at the base of the bike park, scoop ice with his bare hands into his own water jug, then replace the lid. don't be that guy.

and yes, sadly I admit on my first ride i wore underwear under the lycra.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

Had a guy practically buzzing my rear tire during a sketchy descent at speed. Please don't be that guy (unless you want an earful at the bottom).


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

RTM said:


> I have a lot of time to think on my solo rides and it occurred to me that over the years I've learned a lot of things the hard way. Some were riding tips (no underwear under the lycra? OH yeah, that IS better!), some were just lessons you learn by being a guy surrounded by good guy friends. (Dude, who stole my f-ing leftover Chinese!?)
> 
> Thought it might be fun and useful to start a "don't be that guy" thread (thank you Jeremy Piven). *The only thing I ask is that we keep it light.* No need to get all wound up and start an argument defending your honor. Lets all chill out and have a few laughs at our own expense.
> 
> ...


Don't be the guy cranking his music at the otherwise quiet rural parking lot at the trailhead.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Don't be the guy who will only refer to a trail by some name you and your friends made up 10 years ago when it has since been officially named something else on all the maps.

Believe me, because I WAS that guy.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Disposable water bottles, Clif bar wrappers, blown tubes on the side of the trail. Don't be that guy unless you're participating in a race AND you know they have a clean-up crew.

*Note: the BC bike race DOESN'T have a clean-up crew and it's a lot of work cleaning up 350 km of trails after 500 weekend warriors have been through.


----------



## SenorSerioso (Apr 22, 2011)

Our local trails are dependent on our good behavior and respect for the trails. Came across some guys bragging about being covered head to toe with mud after a ride. Don't be those guys.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

Say hi when you pass another rider. Say "thanks" when I pull off when you're the uphill rider, even though etiquette says I am supposed to. Say sorry if you couldn't shut it down in time and you fail to pull off when I'm the uphill rider; we understand, but make an effort to acknowledge that you're in the wrong. Be courteous, at all times, and we all have a better time in the woods.

Don't be that guy: the aggro trail a-hole.


----------



## SpyderPride (Jul 22, 2008)

Don't be that hot shot idiot who takes on advanced trail sections without a helmet and thinks anyone wearing one is a pansy. I suppose these people don't have much of a brain to protect anyway...

Sorry, perhaps a little to personal there...

Don't be one of those groups of teenagers clogging the trail at slow speeds, one of them with a freaking battery powered boombox strapped to their rear rack blaring the latest garbage pop music disturbing the otherwise tranquil woods.

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

If a trail is a little too rooty or rocky for your abilities, don't think you're doing anyone else a "favor" by making it easier, and don't eff up the trail by going around it.
Similarly, if you like a jump line but think it'd be better with some "improvements", resist that urge and go build your own trail however you like.


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

zebrahum said:


> Say hi when you pass another rider. Say "thanks" when I pull off when you're the uphill rider, even though etiquette says I am supposed to. Say sorry if you couldn't shut it down in time and you fail to pull off when I'm the uphill rider; we understand, but make an effort to acknowledge that you're in the wrong. Be courteous, at all times, and we all have a better time in the woods.
> 
> Don't be that guy: the aggro trail a-hole.


Man, no doubt. I hate 'those guys' that are too proud to acknowledge a fellow rider because they're THAT good.

Sent from my mountain bike while crashing


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Don't start using a website like Strava to track your rides and progress, and get so caught up in getting a KOM or moving up the ranks in a segment that your trail etiquette goes out the window. Don't be a Stravatard. Save the aggressive racing for actual races on closed courses.

Don't be that guy who goes onto a trail system with absolutely no concept of the area. Even if you can't find trail maps, you can print topo maps for next to nothing that will at least give you a terrain reference.


----------



## rogsim (May 4, 2012)

Don't be that guy who starts "Don't be that guy" threads.


----------



## nemhed (May 2, 2010)

Don't be that guy singing off-key with his ear buds in!


----------



## MadMacMan (Mar 6, 2011)

Dont be that guy who shows up to a club race wearing a tshirt, shorts, running shoes riding a single speed when everyone else is wearing club jerseys, bike shorts, clipped in shoes, riding FS carbon race bikes, and wonders why everyone is giving him the stinkeye for not knowing any better.




Oh wait. Thats me.:eekster:


----------



## GhostRing (Feb 29, 2012)

nemhed said:


> Don't be that guy singing off-key with his ear buds in!


Michael Jackson - Thriller (the best cover you've ever seen) - YouTube

Don't be the guy who's dog has no idea what "on yer left" means.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

MadMacMan said:


> Dont be that guy who shows up to a club race wearing a tshirt, shorts, running shoes riding a single speed when everyone else is wearing club jerseys, bike shorts, clipped in shoes, riding FS carbon race bikes.....


_*Especially *_if you are faster than them.


----------



## 6_Myles (Sep 8, 2012)

Funny, they guy who one our last local CX beginners race was wearing cut off blue jeans and a t-shirt...on a beater bike.


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

Don't be the guy that has to stop and answer his phone every 5 min!
Leave the phone in your car if you can't resist the urge to answer it...


----------



## Mazda Guy (Jul 12, 2012)

NateHawk said:


> Don't be that guy who goes onto a trail system with absolutely no concept of the area. Even if you can't find trail maps, you can print topo maps for next to nothing that will at least give you a terrain reference.


Don't be the guy who doesn't stop and help people like me, who are absolutely wonderful at wandering through so many trails you end up at a different park. 

I've done this before though, haha. A rider stopped and asked if I was going to a certain trail, and I had no idea where I even was anymore to begin with. ADD doesn't work too well when you end up engaging adventure mode to the fullest degree.

Don't be the downer in the group! It's all about having fun.


----------



## sandyeggo (Mar 6, 2011)

CCMTB said:


> Man, no doubt. I hate 'those guys' that are too proud to acknowledge a fellow rider because they're THAT good.
> 
> Sent from my mountain bike while crashing


+2. That really annoys me. I generally will defer to other riders whether or not I have the right of way - particularly if they look like they are really pushing (since I am generally just out enjoying the ride).

I was grinding up a hill on my rigid single speed the other day when a guy wearing full team garb comes flying down. I went ahead and pulled over (even though starting again is a PIA) and the dbag didn't even bother to even acknowledge I existed. Makes me think about my approach.

Please don't be that guy....


----------



## osokolo (Jan 19, 2004)

don't be a guy on a 5 person team during a 24 hours race, who goes down on his first lap and "injures" his pinky finger and then can not race any more... you gotta take the bullet for the team, if that is what it takes to finish... 

also, don't be the ONLY guy on a 26" bike, going out on a group ride, because, you will be subject to intense humiliation by the 29" snobs... (just for fun of course)...


----------



## osokolo (Jan 19, 2004)

*+3*

yeah, don't be that arsehole... nothing worse than that...



sandyeggo said:


> +2. That really annoys me. I generally will defer to other riders whether or not I have the right of way - particularly if they look like they are really pushing (since I am generally just out enjoying the ride).
> 
> I was grinding up a hill on my rigid single speed the other day when a guy wearing full team garb comes flying down. I went ahead and pulled over (even though starting again is a PIA) and the dbag didn't even bother to even acknowledge I existed. Makes me think about my approach.
> 
> Please don't be that guy....


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

Trail Ninja said:


> Disposable water bottles, Clif bar wrappers, blown tubes on the side of the trail. Don't be that guy unless you're participating in a race AND you know they have a clean-up crew.
> 
> *Note: the BC bike race DOESN'T have a clean-up crew and it's a lot of work cleaning up 350 km of trails after 500 weekend warriors have been through.


+1! My #1 pet peeve too.

I can't stand the idiots that apparently can pack a spare tube in but need to leave the old one hanging in a tree....:madmax:
Not to mention idiots who think a coke or Evian  bottle will remain in the bottle cage...NOT!
If more peeps would do trail work, they'd think twice about dumping their crap on them...


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

Don't be that guy who waits around in the outside of a fast turn in right in the flow line....


----------



## car_nut (Apr 5, 2010)

Don't be the guy who never carries a pack or tubes and always flats.


----------



## osokolo (Jan 19, 2004)

OscarW said:


> Don't be that guy who waits around in the outside of a fast turn in right in the flow line....


unless you are HOT...


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Don't be that guy who run out of steam, dab and rest at the top of the switchback knowing full well there are a few riders behind. You know who you are Mr. Ellsworth Truth "Oh I need a rest".


----------



## osokolo (Jan 19, 2004)

phew... can't be me...


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

osokolo said:


> phew... can't be me...


Ha ha, it's not you for sure. Funny it happened to me twice in one day by the same guy. Once out and another on the way back, he turned around before I did:madman:


----------



## osokolo (Jan 19, 2004)

hey is that bishon frise in your avatar?


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

osokolo said:


> hey is that bishon frise in your avatar?


It's a Lhasa Apso name Mimi

Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------



## osokolo (Jan 19, 2004)

i see... we just got bishon frise and it is a lot of fun...


----------



## Spec7 (May 3, 2000)

osokolo said:


> don't be a guy on a 5 person team during a 24 hours race, who goes down on his first lap and "injures" his pinky finger and then can not race any more...


Addendum:
Don't be one of the three riders out of five riders on said five man team who does one lap of the 24 hour course and decides that is the only contribution you will make in that race.

Not directed towards anyone on here. It's just a recollection of thoughts somewhere around mile 66 at 5 AM centered around "Maybe I should have entered the 24 hour solo category instead".


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Don't be the guy that doesn't get acknowledgement from a passing rider and then comes on here and cries about it.


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

Don't be that guy... who leads a ride, and stops where others cannot easily pass.
... Or stop at the bottom of the hill to kill the flow.


----------



## ForrestJones (May 25, 2009)

I'm the guy that rode trails for about 3 months without a helmet. 1 good wipeout gave me religion.


----------



## osokolo (Jan 19, 2004)

so you were that guy...


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

Here's one I just remembered...don't be that guy who wears Lycra shorts with full plastic knee/shin armor at the bike park. Lycra is great. armor is great. But please don't be that guy.


- Rob


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

ForrestJones said:


> I'm the guy that rode trails for about 3 months without a helmet. 1 good wipeout gave me religion.


I saw you! no shirt, nike shorts, earbuds? I passed you once.


----------



## jrogs (Sep 2, 2012)

Trail Ninja said:


> I saw you! no shirt, nike shorts, earbuds? I passed you once.


Me too on my Mojo. It was nice to see you.


----------



## ForrestJones (May 25, 2009)

Trail Ninja said:


> I saw you! no shirt, nike shorts, earbuds? I passed you once.


Nope. I was the guy wearing the clown suit. I figured the big multi-colored wig would be as good as a helmet. The big shoes kept catching on roots.


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

dont be the guy that doesnt like a particular feature for whatever reason, and take it upon yourself to sanitize/reroute for your own convenience. from another thread...


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

whodaphuck said:


> Don't be the guy that doesn't get acknowledgement from a passing rider and then comes on here and cries about it.


Don't be that guy who doesn't acknowledge passing riders.


----------



## friedhouse (Sep 13, 2012)

Don't be that overconfident guy on the trail, it will bike you in the butt. (Rather the head and back from a big fall) i was that guy last weekend.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Don't be the guy that posts in a thread and repeats someone because you were too lazy to read the whole thread.


----------



## Barheet (Jul 13, 2012)

Don't be the guy that doesn't leash your dogs in a park that requires pets to be leashed. Also, don't yell at me because your dog won't come when you called it because it's chasing me down the trail. If you had leashed your dogs, you wouldn't be in this predicament and I wouldn't be getting chased. By the way, your dog is out of shape.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

Dont be that guy that gets caught by your best mates dad having a nookie with your best mates mum.....:skep:


----------



## jrogs (Sep 2, 2012)

Don't be the guy that posts in a thread and repeats someone because you were too lazy to read the whole thread.
hehe


----------



## LaLD (May 18, 2007)

Don't be the guy that gets a group ride time schedule changed to suit yourself, then cancels.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Don't be that guy making phone calls at every rest /food/ top of hill stop. A small pickup group of us went pedaling from the trail head, this guy makes calls at every break. After the third one, we just left him. alone. in the woods. That's different than occasionally answering one. At one break, i had shared a large amount of oreo's. I pickup the call, my 12 yr old shouted, "where are all the oreo's" Everyone burst out laughing.


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

osokolo said:


> unless you are HOT...


:cornut:


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

doe a trail nazi


----------



## nemhed (May 2, 2010)

Don't be the guy who leaves visible dookie and T.P. on or next to the trail!


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

just don't be that guy period..


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

Dont be that guy that rides bang in the middle of wide tracks (whether climbing, descending or on flat) and doesn't move to one side when there are oncoming riders and more than enough space to pass without either having to stop...

People not yielding to the uphill rider (unless unsafe to do so) on singletrack is bad enough... people refusing to change lines so others can pass when there is MORE than enough room is worse.



Don't be that guy that waits at ideal waiting points (intersections, particularly wide points, etc) and then pulls onto the trail the moment they see another rider arriving and then makes worse by making it difficult for them to pass you - especially when they're screaming down the trail (clearly fast riders) toward you and you know you're not particularly quick (or have been riding many hours and feel tired)... 


Don't be that guy that leaves gates open (when you found them closed).



Don't be that guy who rides trails that are (technically) for hikers only and then doesn't yield to hikers. If you must use footpaths (to link up sections of legal trail, for example), yield to absolutely everyone and don't ride unless the trail is firm and durable (and even then, ride very slowly) or even better just walk it.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Don't be the guy that posts in a thread and repeats someone because you were too lazy to read the whole thread.

(Ctrl-C + Ctrl-V) 
Lazy? You bet!


----------



## Millfox (Jun 22, 2012)

Don't be that guy suddenly turning around and heading back home without even acknowledging the dude in front for no apparent reason, when you're on a longer bike trip. Thats just being an a**hole.

---



sandyeggo said:


> +2. That really annoys me. I generally will defer to other riders whether or not I have the right of way - particularly if they look like they are really pushing (since I am generally just out enjoying the ride).
> 
> I was grinding up a hill on my rigid single speed the other day when a guy wearing full team garb comes flying down. I went ahead and pulled over (even though starting again is a PIA) and the dbag didn't even bother to even acknowledge I existed. Makes me think about my approach.
> 
> Please don't be that guy....


Maybe he was concentrated on bike handling? Perhaps he would feel stupid for yelling at someone full speed? Maybe he doesn't like talking to strangers? Seriously... I guess he should of stopped and gaved you a pat on the back.


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

EnglishT said:


> Don't be that guy who rides trails that are (technically) for hikers only and then doesn't yield to hikers. If you must use footpaths (to link up sections of legal trail, for example), yield to absolutely everyone and don't ride unless the trail is firm and durable (and even then, ride very slowly) or even better just walk it.


+1

Don't be that guy.. It's been a long and hard fight just to allow bikers on many trails, don't make it any harder to open more.


----------



## Sayers133 (Aug 2, 2012)

dont be the guy that rides faster then his skill and shoots long in every corner then re joins without lookijng back


----------



## bikerbob951 (Apr 13, 2012)

Don't be that guy that blames his bike for being the slow one in the pack. Be a man, admit you are slow. I should know, I'm the slow one.


----------



## LaLD (May 18, 2007)

Don't be that guy that says "let's go" as soon as the last person in the group ride gets there. Everyone deserves the right to catch their breath regardless of how long you've been waiting.


----------



## midnightlost (Feb 26, 2012)

Millfox said:


> Don't be that guy suddenly turning around and heading back home without even acknowledging the dude in front for no apparent reason, when you're on a longer bike trip. Thats just being an a**hole. .


I've only been that guy when the person in front of me kept riding ahead instead of waiting for me to catch up "because it was unsafe to pull off the side of the road and wait" :madman:



Barheet said:


> Don't be the guy that doesn't leash your dogs in a park that requires pets to be leashed. Also, don't yell at me because your dog won't come when you called it because it's chasing me down the trail. If you had leashed your dogs, you wouldn't be in this predicament and I wouldn't be getting chased. By the way, your dog is out of shape.


Sorry stupid dog just loves to play chase, and she smelled the bacon in your pack


----------



## midnightlost (Feb 26, 2012)

Don't be that guy that rides ahead of everyone else and then complains when they have to wait for everyone to catch up


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

Millfox said:


> Maybe he was concentrated on bike handling? Perhaps he would feel stupid for yelling at someone full speed? Maybe he doesn't like talking to strangers? Seriously... I guess he should of stopped and gaved you a pat on the back.


Don't be this guy.


----------



## Adam_B. (Apr 7, 2011)

Don't be that guy that sets up a time to go ride, shows up late and takes 30 friggin minutes to change into your riding shorts, jersey and mtb shoes.


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

Don't be that guy to give some on a bad rep just because you don't like or get the joke the pperson posted and if you do be man enough to sign it.

Latest Reputation Received
Thread	Date	Comment
Don't be that guy	09-18-2012 12:26 PM	Is that supposed to be funny, or profound?


----------



## aznlegendzx (Sep 19, 2012)

^ this


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

dont be the guy that cropdusts. actually, dont cropdust ME. everyone else is fair game. 

dont be the guy who always has excuses like "man i was up wayyy too late last night, i probably wont be on my game today" then he proceeds to pwn everybody by a lot. He's just using those excuses IN CASE he does bad that day


----------



## osokolo (Jan 19, 2004)

^ ^ ^ what she said

or "i had a long road ride yesterday, my legs are shot"... and then proceeds to kill us all...


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

Dont be that guy who doesn´t like a future upcoming and planned ride, texts negative remarks and whines about it the previous days on the group chat and then doesn´t show up.


----------



## CRchris1996 (Apr 4, 2012)

LaLD said:


> Don't be that guy that says "let's go" as soon as the last person in the group ride gets there. Everyone deserves the right to catch their breath regardless of how long you've been waiting.


I hate riders that do that... everyone has have an starting point and aren't so fast


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

Vehemently railing against any technology as a threat to the soul of mountain biking...but only if it was invented after your bike was built...don't be that guy.


----------



## magohn (Jul 21, 2005)

Dont be that guy who joins a bike forum, obsesses about biking for a month, posts 'advice' for all, and then disappears from the forums forever as the 'honeymoon' period is over and its back to the couch.


----------



## MadMacMan (Mar 6, 2011)

mtbnoobadam said:


> Don't be that guy that sets up a time to go ride, shows up late and takes 30 friggin minutes to change into *your *riding shorts, jersey and mtb shoes.


I wouldnt let anyone change into my clothes. I dont mind lending people tools or some such, clothes? Not at all


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

mtbnoobadam said:


> Don't be that guy that sets up a time to go ride, shows up late and takes 30 friggin minutes to change into *your *riding shorts, jersey and mtb shoes.


Especially if you're still wearing them! :nono:


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

magohn said:


> Dont be that guy who joins a bike forum, obsesses about biking for a month, posts 'advice' for all, and then disappears from the forums forever as the 'honeymoon' period is over and its back to the couch.


Actually, if someone did this the disappearing part wouldn't be all that bad.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

However, if you are very tall, you SHOULD be the guy who goes first to clear all the spiderwebs for us phobes


----------



## CRchris1996 (Apr 4, 2012)

Gasp4Air said:


> Especially if you're still wearing them! :nono:


Haha nice one


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

Don't be that guy who says, "Don't be that guy," then is that guy...


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

NicoleB28 said:


> However, if you are very tall, you SHOULD be the guy who goes first to clear all the spiderwebs for us phobes


Thank you for reminding me of a mod I need to make to my helmet before my trip in 2 weeks. Spiderwebs on my shirt, meh, whatever. On my face, NOOOOOO!


----------



## midnightlost (Feb 26, 2012)

NicoleB28 said:


> However, if you are very tall, you SHOULD be the guy who goes first to clear all the spiderwebs for us phobes


Your welcome.


----------



## hey_poolboy (Jul 16, 2012)

Don't be the riding partner that is short and rides in front and low and lets the rest of us catch all the spiderwebs. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

Don't be the guy with a 19 lb full suspension carbon race bike in full race gear that I smoke on the trail with an Avalanche 3.0 and in plainclothes (obvious exaggeration)


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

Bill in Houston said:


> Thank you for reminding me of a mod I need to make to my helmet before my trip in 2 weeks. Spiderwebs on my shirt, meh, whatever. On my face, NOOOOOO!


i rode into a nest of baby spiders once. good thing nobody was around while i flailed and screamed ripped half my clothes off. i was more concerned about the mother spider than the tiny babies. Then there was the time i rode into a face-level web and the spider ended up on my lips.

somehow a group of tall riders can be ahead of me, and for whatever reason, i still get a web strand across my upper lip like a mustache. not sure how that happens.


----------



## steelnwool (Mar 23, 2010)

Don't be that guy who stops to answer his cell phone in the middle of a technical section.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

NicoleB28 said:


> somehow a group of tall riders can be ahead of me, and for whatever reason, i still get a web strand across my upper lip like a mustache. not sure how that happens.


It's cuz they like you!


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

midnightlost said:


> *YOU'RE* welcome.


^ Don't be that guy.

^ Or that guy.


----------



## hillcountryav (Jun 8, 2011)

osokolo said:


> hey is that bishon frise in your avatar?


Tilly


----------



## hillcountryav (Jun 8, 2011)

hillcountryav said:


> Tilly
> View attachment 725429


Oops, don't be the guy that posts a random picture on a thread it doesn't belong on.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

mk.ultra said:


> Don't be the guy with a 19 lb full suspension carbon race bike in full race gear that I smoke on the trail with an Avalanche 3.0 and in plainclothes (obvious exaggeration)


Hey, I WANT to be that guy. Getting smoked is a given, but if I could get smoked on a 19lb bike, that would be awesome.



NicoleB28 said:


> i rode into a nest of baby spiders once. good thing nobody was around while i flailed and screamed ripped half my clothes off. i was more concerned about the mother spider than the tiny babies. Then there was the time i rode into a face-level web and the spider ended up on my lips.


Gaaaaa! spit spit spit


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

mk.ultra said:


> Don't be the guy with a 19 lb full suspension carbon race bike in full race gear that I smoke on the trail with an Avalanche 3.0 and in plainclothes (obvious exaggeration)


Oh I dunno. No matter how fast you go by me, I still have a sweet bike and great gear and I'm really enjoying myself.

I'm OK being that guy.


----------



## miatagal96 (Jul 5, 2005)

Don't be the guy who is so creepy that he even creeps out the guys.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Don't be the guy who says "somebody should do something about this trail".
Instead, be the guy who says "I should do something about this trail".


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

Don't be that guy who says" I should do some thing about this trail" and never do it. 

Just do it


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

Trail Ninja said:


> Don't be the guy who says "somebody should do something about this trail".
> Instead, be the guy who says "I should do something about this trail".


Unless, ofcourse, that's a translation for "oh fck, I can't ride this, it should be easier".

Trail sanitizing is disgraceful.

If you meant simply maintenance, good point.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Don't be the guy blaring your music in the parking lot as you get dressed/ready to ride.

Also, second on the don't be a "aggro trail ahole" comment above.


----------



## YamiRider1316 (Mar 26, 2011)

Eckstream1 said:


> Don't be the guy that has to stop and answer his phone every 5 min!
> Leave the phone in your car if you can't resist the urge to answer it...


+ 1. Those guys drive me insane

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

EnglishT said:


> Unless, ofcourse, that's a translation for "oh fck, I can't ride this, it should be easier".
> 
> Trail sanitizing is disgraceful.
> 
> If you meant simply maintenance, good point.


I guess I should have qualified it.

Yes, don't be that guy who "fixes" somebody else's trail.
Instead, be the guy who comes out on trail days and gives back.


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

Trail Ninja said:


> I guess I should have qualified it.
> 
> Yes, don't be that guy who "fixes" somebody else's trail.
> Instead, be the guy who comes out on trail days and gives back.


Bang on. 
+rep.


----------



## Deep Thought (Sep 3, 2012)

nemhed said:


> Don't be that guy singing off-key with his ear buds in!


I am totally that guy. All the time. I will belt out bad 70's soul all day long on the trail ... until I run out of breath cause I'm a fat.



magohn said:


> Dont be that guy who joins a bike forum, obsesses about biking for a month, posts 'advice' for all, and then disappears from the forums forever as the 'honeymoon' period is over and its back to the couch.


Looking at your join date and post count, I can't help but wonder what your excuse is.



mk.ultra said:


> Don't be the guy with a 19 lb full suspension carbon race bike in full race gear that I smoke on the trail with an Avalanche 3.0 and in plainclothes (obvious exaggeration)


Don't be that guy who compares himself and his equipment to every other rider on the trail.


----------



## AaGro (Mar 7, 2012)

Don't go on a group ride, decide to session a section then hang out with your friends in the middle of the trail disrupting all the through riders - Don't be those guys


----------



## AaGro (Mar 7, 2012)

Don't be the guy who talks the group into a credit card ride (downhill before up) then at the bottom references some knee/wrist/foot/bike/shoe grievance and asks the group to pick him up on the way out. If it's not a shuttle ride for me, it's not for you either. Don't be that guy


----------



## AaGro (Mar 7, 2012)

If the group ride ends at the pub - bring your wallet. Don't be that guy.


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

Deep Thought said:


> Don't be that guy who compares himself and his equipment to every other rider on the trail.


So true! One of my favorite sayings, "i used to worry a lot about what other people thought of me, until I realized how seldom they really do."

Just have fun.

- Rob


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

Trail Ninja said:


> Don't be the guy who says "somebody should do something about this trail".
> Instead, be the guy who says "I should do something about this trail".


cant rep you again just yet, but thats one of the most rep-deserving posts ive seen here,


----------



## Muffinhead (Jul 30, 2012)

Don't be the guy who stands in the middle of narrow single track with loose gravel, smoking and drinking, and doesn't get out of the way when you come by


----------



## 29inch rocks (Mar 26, 2012)

Muffinhead said:


> Don't be the guy who stands in the middle of narrow single track with loose gravel, smoking and drinking, and doesn't get out of the way when you come by


don,t be that guy who says he,s tired then proceeds to beat everyone up the hill climb first


----------



## 29inch rocks (Mar 26, 2012)

Muffinhead said:


> Don't be the guy who stands in the middle of narrow single track with loose gravel, smoking and drinking, and doesn't get out of the way when you come by


don,t be that guy who trying to post 10 times on the forum so he (me) can post some pics of his bikes


----------



## 29inch rocks (Mar 26, 2012)

Muffinhead said:


> Don't be the guy who stands in the middle of narrow single track with loose gravel, smoking and drinking, and doesn't get out of the way when you come by


only 4 to go....

don,t know why it takes 10 post,s iv,e probably got it wrong anyway


----------



## 29inch rocks (Mar 26, 2012)

Muffinhead said:


> Don't be the guy who stands in the middle of narrow single track with loose gravel, smoking and drinking, and doesn't get out of the way when you come by


don,t be that guy..


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

Don't be that guy that spams throwaway responses all in one thread to get to 10 posts. 
There are plenty of threads that you can give genuine input on, look around a bit and don't be so lazy - if you're only here desperate to show off then you're doing it wrong...


----------



## 29inch rocks (Mar 26, 2012)

EnglishT said:


> Don't be that guy that spams throwaway responses all in one thread to get to 10 posts.
> There are plenty of threads that you can give genuine input on, look around a bit and don't be so lazy - if you're only here desperate to show off then you're doing it wrong...


good point.. now i feel guilty in responding..the reason i have found it hard to post is that i,m new to any forums and mtb so have found it quite difficult ..
actually now iv,e started its easy. Thanks for your message and accept my apologies


----------



## apbyte (Jul 15, 2012)

Muffinhead said:


> Don't be the guy who stands in the middle of narrow single track with loose gravel, smoking and drinking, and doesn't get out of the way when you come by


Yes +1


----------



## ckropp (Jun 20, 2007)

Oh my god, amen to this one. I hate that so much.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

That is usually me, "doing something" about the trail. Sorry, I was deep in thought and didn't hear you coming.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

Don't be that guy always asking if there's going to be vegan/veg options at a race in the south where the only food mentioned is BBQ. 

(I'm this guy, I hate it.)

MiataGal: I am the guy that creeps everyone out, even the guys, especially myself. 

29inchrocks: you're being that guy...


----------



## Huskywolf (Feb 8, 2012)

Don.t be that guy that smooshes a homeless mans fresh strawberries or bunny hops over some ones kids while on the trail.


----------



## alazamboozle (Sep 23, 2012)

yeah it's definitely not my thing


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

monzie said:


> Don't be that guy always asking if there's going to be vegan/veg options at a race in the south where the only food mentioned is BBQ.


"Hey Cooter, this fella wants ta know if we got any vejatarrian options."
"Tell him yeah, we got chicken."


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

^^^Hahahahaha!! Prettty much the exact conversation that happens every time.


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

Huskywolf said:


> Don.t be that guy that smooshes a homeless mans fresh strawberries or bunny hops over some ones kids while on the trail.


Brilliant


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

monzie said:


> Don't be that guy always asking if there's going to be vegan/veg options at a race in the south where the only food mentioned is BBQ.
> 
> (I'm this guy, I hate it.)
> 
> ...


monz, for as much beer as you drink you cant possibly be vegan. all that yeast... you know they were alive at one point? need to turn in your vegan card, bro. its cool, have a burger


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Trail Ninja 
Don't be the guy who says "somebody should do something about this trail".
Instead, be the guy who says "I should do something about this trail".



big terry said:


> cant rep you again just yet, but thats one of the most rep-deserving posts ive seen here,


Agree. Did it for ya.


----------



## fastcatfear (Oct 30, 2011)

Today I became that guy after stalling on a climb I should have cleared and forcing the stranger behind me to dismount, I felt the need to make sure he new I was on a SS. He said calmly "yeah, I see that".

I wanted to take it back so bad and replace it with "Well, I made a mess of that one".

Darn-it


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

That happens to the best of us... I have been behind a really good rider who missed a climb we both have done a million times and I have been that guy in the front too..:cryin:....:lol:


----------



## midnightlost (Feb 26, 2012)

s0ckeyeus said:


> ^ Don't be that guy.
> 
> ^ Or that guy.


Eh, spell check, should be made for forums posts as well. lol.

Spider webs + face = FML



AaGro said:


> Don't be the guy who talks the group into a credit card ride (downhill before up) then at the bottom references some knee/wrist/foot/bike/shoe grievance and asks the group to pick him up on the way out. If it's not a shuttle ride for me, it's not for you either. Don't be that guy


You should check out the Tower Park here in Fort Thomas, KY then. It starts you out at the top, and the only way back is up hill or a long circuit back around which is again up hill.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

big terry said:


> monz, for as much beer as you drink you cant possibly be vegan. all that yeast... you know they were alive at one point? need to turn in your vegan card, bro. its cool, have a burger


 If I ever make it to Cleveland, copious amounts of local turkey burgers willl be eaten.



fastcatfear said:


> Today I became that guy after stalling on a climb I should have cleared and forcing the stranger behind me to dismount, I felt the need to make sure he new I was on a SS. He said calmly "yeah, I see that".
> 
> I wanted to take it back so bad and replace it with "Well, I made a mess of that one".
> 
> Darn-it


Me, a few times more than I will readily admit. And one of the reasons I always choose to ride in the back.


----------



## camekanix (Sep 1, 2012)

I have been that guy a few times. Stalled on a hill where the rider behind me could not pass, looked (then swerved) to the left when someone needed to pass, etc. Each time was a learning experience and I am grateful that the people I encountered were gracious enough to not make me feel like any more of a ****** than I felt already.


----------

